

G20 ends abruptly as Obama calls Putin a jackass - stollercyrus
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/09/g20-ends-abruptly-as-obama-calls-putin-a-jackass.html

======
LoganCale
This is satire.

~~~
eksith
Before I saw "The Borowitz Report", I honestly thought this could have
happened. Reality seems surreal enough these days.

~~~
LoganCale
I believed it until

> Shortly after Mr. Obama’s volcanic performance, Mr. Putin released a terse
> official statement, reading, “I should be afraid of this skinny man? I
> wrestle bears.”

and then I also saw "The Borowitz Report".

